# epilepsy



## alan hagger (Jan 15, 2008)

Has anyone ever linked it to Epilepsy. My youngest has epilepsy and my middle child really understands the symptoms


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Epilepsy can cause symptoms of dp/dr. Epilepsy can cause all sorts of weird feelings.

But not everyone who has dp/dr has epilepsy it's just that all kinds of things can cause symptoms of dp/dr.


----------

